# Need Temporary home for my Cat



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

Im in between of moving to new place in 4 weeks so in in urgent need of temporary home for my Tabby Sam for 1month (maybe less) .He is the most loving and affectionate cat ull ever meet.He is 3 year old male tabby,loves to play alot and can sleep on your lap entire day if u let him,at the moment he is mainly indoor cat but we are getting a house with a garder in 4 weeks so he will have plent of space to run.He is vaccinated but not nutered ,he doesnt spray house so we didnt c any need for it,i can provide food and litter for him and ill pay for fostering .i need to find foster home before monday ,Please help ,he is part of the family so giving him up is not an option...I need foster home in South east area but can travel to another area too.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

You might struggle to get someone to take him if he isn't neutered.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

i simnply dont have enough time to neuter him now


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What about CC? I know she has pens and would charge very little.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

what is cc?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I doubt very much if anybody will take on a tom cat. He might not spray at your house but could possibly do so elsewhere. For just 4 weeks I'd normally recommend a cattery but they won't take an entire male cat either.
If you are very, very lucky you may find a fosterer with no other pets that is prepared to take him.
I'm sure that @catcoonz will respond herself but it's unlikely she can home a tom around other cats even temporarily.
Apologies as this is not what you want to hear.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

i hope i can find something,giving him up is the last resort,i cant imagine doing that


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dace Strumpe said:


> i hope i can find something,giving him up is the last resort,i cant imagine doing that


I truly hope so too. Presumably you've asked everyone you know? He is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Dace Strumpe said:


> i simnply dont have enough time to neuter him now


Not sure why, it's only a phone call to vets to make an appointment and then dropping him off, It will then open up your options!


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

yes,other option is gifting him to a good home but not everyone wants 3 year old,i would consider giving him to a good family (shelter is not the right place for him)


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> Not sure why, it's only a phone call to vets to make an appointment and then dropping him off, It will then open up your options!


im in middle of packing and moving i dont have time to drop him off.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Dace Strumpe said:


> im in middle of packing and moving i dont have time to drop him off.


Well if you can't make time then I'm sad to say that your options are very limited, Sorry I can't offer any more advice than that


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

I can help and in South East, would need to stay in the run outside though as I have queens indoors.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Where is SE are you?


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

Penge,will he be safe outside?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, not sure where that is but I live near Abingdon, Oxfordshire.

Yes, completely safe in the pen, will try and upload a photo for you, my own cats being Maine Coons cannot escape from the pen, it is cat proof as kittens have also been playing in there.

Anyway, offer is there if you need me but please let me know before Monday so I can then allocate the space to somebody else.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

im near Croydon and how much would you like a week for looking afterhim (litter i will provide enough for mine and yours as i just ordered 40l bag )


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dace Strumpe said:


> im near Croydon and how much would you like a week for looking afterhim (litter i will provide enough for mine and yours as i just ordered 40l bag )


I think that should be discussed in private  But just so you know, CC is a valued, long standing member of this forum and is actively involved in animal rescue. Im sure any nominal fee she charges would go towards helping other rescues.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just food for your own cat and a small donation to help rescue cats.
I am happy to provide the litter, you don't need to supply anything for my own cats.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

i cant take that 40l with me so i dont mind to donate it and i have no idea how to send private message on here lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure how to message myself now since the forum changed a few weeks ago.
Will try and see what happens, failing that I will be back with my mobile number in a minute then will edit off.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, I have messaged you.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

got it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just text me if you need me.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

If Catcoonz offers you a place for your lovely boy, you should take it as he will be completely safe and well cared-for there. In fact, I sometimes wish wish she would take me.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Calvine, you are welcome to stay any time in the mad cat house. xx


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm in Bromley and while I'm more than happy to help, rather concerned because their is 5 vets between you and myself and no excuse for not having the cat dropped off for neutering. CC is a fantastic person and always there to help but way out of the area ( that wont stop her  ) but sometimes people take the p-ss, and just because she there doesn't mean she should be abused.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice one CC, bless you. xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Dace Strumpe said:


> i simnply dont have enough time to neuter him now


Really? You are lucky he doesn't spray but once he is allowed out he may well wander, fight and father kittens.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will have time to go to vets if you wanted and get your boy neutered?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Discussed the benefits of neutering so I will have the owners cat neutered when with me.

Neutering is important as we all know this stops unwanted kittens being born, stops the fights and in general better for the cat.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

thank you for all your answers  in just few hors he will be safe with his new foster mum catcoonz  i hope he will enjoy the stay


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news all round!  What an amazing forum this is.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Discussed the benefits of neutering so I will have the owners cat neutered when with me.
> 
> Neutering is important as we all know this stops unwanted kittens being born, stops the fights and in general better for the cat.


i am pretty sceptical bout neutering because some cats after neutering change their personality ,im terrified that the same will happenen to Sam


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dace Strumpe said:


> i am pretty sceptical bout neutering because some cats after neutering change their personality ,im terrified that the same will happenen to Sam


I doubt he will change at all given he is an adult. If he does it will be for the better. Just think how much happier he will feel without all those raging hormones! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please don't worry, I promise you neutering will be fine and then you wont worry about cat fights.

I have seen some horrific injuries due to cat fighting, believe me it breaks your heart.

Neutering males is so easy, they do come home full of life as it is a simple operation.

I will take good care of your cat for you and thank you so much.

I have messaged you my personal email, we will keep in touch and I will send you photograph's so you don't worry. xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dace Strumpe said:


> i am pretty sceptical bout neutering because some cats after neutering change their personality ,im terrified that the same will happenen to Sam


The only changes in personality are that they don't actively look for females and get into fights ......


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

*i still cant get used to idea of not seing him for a month *


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know it will be hard for you and you will miss him so much, I promise I will take good care of him and email you several times a day with photo's so you know he is safe. xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Calvine, you are welcome to stay any time in the mad cat house. xx


Thank you CC. I promise to behave (no wild parties or anything).


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Thank you CC. I promise to behave (no wild parties or anything).


Be careful you don't accidentally have any 'zoomie juice'


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so glad to read that he is being neutered, that really has made my day.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mk


Shoshannah said:


> I'm so glad to read that he is being neutered, that really has


Mine too, he'll be so much better off and healthier that way.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sam the cat arrived safe, has eaten, drinking and now asleep.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

already miss him  cant believe i wont c him for a month


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

DS, you'll be so busy with your move the time will soon go and he'll be back with you again.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

its unusually quiet in here


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Dace Strumpe said:


> i am pretty sceptical bout neutering because some cats after neutering change their personality ,im terrified that the same will happenen to Sam


Most cats are neutered at about 5-6 months where their personality will change regardless.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick Update:

Sam the cat has settled in very well. He loves his cuddles and his squeaky mouse.
I am trying so hard to take a decent photograph of him but he appears to have caught the zoom and is currently racing around at high speed.
Such a happy boy who eats a lot.


----------

